
My University Treated Me Like a Criminal Over a Joke - s3nnyy
https://www.jamesgmartin.center/2017/07/johns-hopkins-university-professor-treated-like-criminal/
======
s3nnyy
> "the imposition of “vindictive protectiveness” encourages students to think
> pathologically."

